# Lab update with endo.....??



## HOODLE (May 7, 2012)

Ok I went to a New and the most popular Endo in my city. He says that T3 should never be used in treated HYPO and Hashi. He says my thyroid is "sleeping" due to meds and once someone is on the right dose it should never need changing....??? UGH!!!
Here are my labs...I was put on Cytomel and now told to never take it and Never take Armour. I am seriously confused and mad I dropped 45.00 to hear the opposite of what i have always "believed" but maybe I have been taught wrong. I would greatly appreciate any and all input. Oh he upped my synthroid from 125 to 137.

TSH...............(RANGE .48-5.90).....ME 3.29
FREE T4..........(RANGE .8-1.7)........ME 1.0
T3 FREE..........(RANGE 2.6-4.4).......ME 2.1
THYROID PEROX AB..)RANGE 0-9.0) ..ME 321.5
THYROGLOBILIN AB..(RANGE 0-20.0)..ME 599.0


----------



## HOODLE (May 7, 2012)

I forgot to add that this DR said that Cytomel should NEVER be used:confused0003: Its half life is only a hour to 2 hours so you go HYPER for that time then crash....FOR REAL?!?!?!! I am so confused and thinking i will need another DR and spend more money on office visits 

Hope I can get some input!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My two cents...Most of the success stories I've heard with Cytomel and Armour are from people who did not respond or did not respond well to Synthroid (or generic levothyroxine). Synthroid or its generic counterparts are the "standard" first treatment route for the vast majority of patients who need thyroid hormone replacement...and it works for the vast majority of us. For those who do not have good outcomes, doctors will try a T3 med such as Armour, which seems to work well for most.

Having said that, though, I have seen several members here who skipped Synthroid and went straight to Armour, with varying degrees of success. I don't know much at all about Cytomel.

Different docs have different treatment protocols. Your lab results tell me that you would definitely benefit from a higher dose of Synthroid. Hopefully, that small jump from 125 to 137 makes a significant difference for you, and you won't need to worry about Cytomel or Armour! I'll send positive vibes your way in hopes that your new approach works well for you!


----------



## HOODLE (May 7, 2012)

:hugs: Thank you!!! I hope the jump in synthroid does the trick too!! I just hear so much the opposite from what this DR told me and my FT3 is so low. Will the raise in Synthroid help that??

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

HOODLE said:


> :hugs: Thank you!!! I hope the jump in synthroid does the trick too!! I just hear so much the opposite from what this DR told me and my FT3 is so low. Will the raise in Synthroid help that??
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!


mmmmmaaaaayyyyyyybbbbbeeeee... Synthroid is a synthetic T4 hormone. Our bodies need both T4 and T3. Most of us are are able to convert some of that synthetic T4 to T3, which is why most of us just need Synthroid and no other thyroid replacement hormone. The patients who don't convert the T4 to T3 very effectively suffer with low T3 levels, and will feel hypothyroid even with TSH indicates otherwise. Hence the need for those patients to switch to Armour (primarily a T3 med).

Your new doctor is obviously very anti-Armour. In a couple of months, you should be getting your labs tested again. Be sure to get your TSH, Free T4 and Free T3 tested (and whatever else the doctor wants to test). Your new dose may turn out to be perfect for you; you may need another slight increase; or you may benefit from a T3 drug...but I would go for one more T4 increase before talking about Armour, if your labs show improvement, but just not enough improvement.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## HOODLE (May 7, 2012)

It makes perfect sense, But he does not test t3!!! UGH!! Maybe I will have my GP do the labs before seeing him....


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

HOODLE said:


> It makes perfect sense, But he does not test t3!!! UGH!! Maybe I will have my GP do the labs before seeing him....


That's a PERFECT idea!


----------

